# Rope Fish & African Dwarf Frogs!!



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

A rope fish is in the bichirs family And in the wild they eat frogs...

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/fwsubwebindex/polypterids.htm

Feeding/Foods/Nutrition: Types, Frequency, Amount, Wastes

All sorts of meaty foods, live and prepared are accepted by healthy individuals. Shrimp, worms (true and insect larvae like mealworms), crustaceans of all sorts, cut meat (beef heart, horse), frogs, newts, cut and small fishes and more are accepted. Be leery of offering monotonous diets as these fishes can get overly accustomed to nutrient-insufficient foodstuffs.

A feeding stick to direct items near the Polypterids, or sinking foods that won't be consumed by everyone else will assure your Polypterid is getting his/her grub.

Should yours go on a hunger strike, try a sizeable water change (25%) and offer a live earthworm, mealworm or such on a daily basis. I have yet to see a Bichir starve when offered these.


----------



## RyUGuy (Feb 4, 2012)

She has never had any problems eating. I feed her live worms and beef heart (with feeding tongs so she gets it) she eats both without a problem. She seams in good health and a nice weight not thin not fat so I dunno guess she just thought it was tasty. I thought it would be alright since she never messed with my other frog, oh well they are both fine now.


----------



## reignOfFred (Jun 7, 2010)

How big is your rope fish? A grown one should have no problem eating those little froggies, so yours must be quite young. i'll bet if she were a foot long things would be different?


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Those dwarf frogs are going to end up as ropefish food eventually. Though if kept well fed, you might be able to avoid casualties.


----------



## Aether.ed (Jun 22, 2011)

I used to feed my ropefish dwarf frogs i used to breed, tasty bite sized snacks! unless you indend them to be food then they should not be housed together. What size is the tank? my 2 ropefish got huge, both 2ft monsters. Reason I ask is many people keep these frogs in small tanks which are completely unsuitable for a large fish like ropes. Your frogs will not be happy at all, especially when the lights go out as ropes are nocturnal hunters, poor little buggers! What made you think mixing these species of animal together was possible or a good idea? large fish with tiny frogs = food, common sense really. 

Ed


----------



## RyUGuy (Feb 4, 2012)

Aether.ed said:


> What size is the tank?
> Ed


125g




Aether.ed said:


> What made you think mixing these species of animal together was possible or a good idea?
> Ed


Did you actually read my original post? I kept one with her for several months and she never even once messed with him. The frogs are about twice the size of the rope fish' mouth (which is why she was unable to swallow it. She is well over a foot long. I do appriciate the input though, I will no longer add frogs to tanks with ropefish. And don't tell me you have NEVER put a species together that was a bad idea even if you researched it for ever before purchasing.


----------



## Aether.ed (Jun 22, 2011)

Unable to swallow a frog whole maybe, but ropes are more than capable of tearing one of their squishy little bodies to pieces, very strong muscular fish! The fact that they are even very mobile on land shows how strong they are, being able to move so well without water suspending their weight. Also as they are so closely related to bichirs they have teeth for tearing, they do the crocodile style death roll to tear off chunks of flesh from theyre prey.

125g nice, plenty of space for ropes, you should get more, very social species!

Nah havnt ever made the MISTAKE of mixing uncompatible species, I have however done it on purpose. Bred guppys, frogs, shrimp, snails, various worms etc specifically to be used as food for my african fish and axolotls! 

Dwarf frogs would be a part of a ropefish's natural diet in the wild so think it would have a whale of a time hunting down those frogs in your tank, good for ropefish but not so good for your frogs! 

Even as you say theyre hunting success rate is relitivly slim, it will happen, one day!

Just dont say I diddnt warn ya .


----------



## RyUGuy (Feb 4, 2012)

I hear ya man. I made a mistake and won't do it again. If nothing else than she got a new tasty treat. She is my favorite fish so I would rather her be happy. Now that I think about it other than this I only made that mistake once and that was when I very first started and had tiger barbs. Well now I know, and anybody else reading this that didn't know is now aware don't keep frogs with rope fish unless you want to feed them.

I would love to get some more rope fish but where I live the selection is non existent I had to special order it from a fish shop (petco) and the first one was DOA at the store.


----------



## Aether.ed (Jun 22, 2011)

You ever thought of breeding ur frogs? you'd have a never ending supply so if the rope fish catches the odd one it wont be so devastating. Mine bred in a 10gal just moved the spawn to icecream tubs and then once free swimming the larvae went into a 10ltr, then when juvies they went back in the 10g with the adults. When I had too many theyd just get put in the big tank but they really wouldnt last long in there with the meat eaters tho. You just need to separate the eggs from the adults as soon as you notice them or they will be eaten!

I know it was never your intention to use them as food but to be honest I cant think of a more natural food for them, I dont think it would be a staple diet for wild ropefish but it would definately be a big part of its diet, being from the same waters and all. Same for Bichers and the larger synodontis catfish etc, theyre all from the same waters as ur froggies and unfortuantly the frogs would be at the bottom of the food chain. just above insects and small fish.

Also as far as I know all rope fish are wild caught as they do not breed in captivity, so it would definately have encounterd these little froggies before it was caught and shipped to wherever you got it from. 

I had a senagal bicher that used to think it was a ropefish, I think they make good companions if they are any easier to come by for you!

Unfortuantly id be extremely weary about your cories if they are one of the smaller varietys (pandas etc) they could be eaten. The problem there is if they do end up in ropefish mouth they will deploy their spines and get stuck in the ropes mouth/throat surely killing it. Ive seen it happen n its really not nice seeing a ropefish with spines piercing through its head! Just something to bear in mind.

A 125gal would make for a good polypterus/ropefish community + other african fish. Unfortuantly pretty much all the african fish you see in shops are wild caught, but on the plus side your frogs would fit in perfectly in an african community you just need a steady supply of them incase the odd one gets munched!

I wouldnt call what you've done a mistake as such as you havnt really done anything wrong (I put frogs in with my ropes too!), you just diddnt realise that the frogs are ropefish food, not friends!

Take it easy

Ed

(P.s Dont underestimate the ropes ability to escape, mine did multiple times and my lid is as tight and secure as can be! I dont know how they did it but they managed it, unfortuantly the last time it happend the one I found was abit too dried out to be revived and I never found the other one!!! God knows where he went! The 2 ropes then got replaced with 6 synodontis eupterus which are awesome fish, I do miss my ropeys tho!!!)

Wow post is waaaay too long haha!


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

I would get a 5 or 10 gal tank for the frogs. They don't need a heater and will be fine with just an airstone and a lot of water changes or a decent filter. A pond like setting with live plants is best for them and they will breed for you. I like my ADFs and hate to see yours become food but that is your choice. I am also stunned that your ADFs can live in a 125 gal tank. I am amazed that they have enough strength to go to the surface for air. I keep mine in a 15 gal with L134 pleco fry and a clown pleco. Totally overstocked but I do a 80% water change every week and that has worked well and the frogs have been breeding.
I don't have a rope fish so I am "partial" to the frogs.


----------

